# Upshur FArm Engine



## dreeves (Dec 23, 2008)

I would like to share my Farm Engine with the group. This engine was designed by Dick Upshur. I built this engine several years ago but will never forget the time I spent with Dick before his death. I was lucky to live in the same town as Dick who was always willing to share his time. The engine is a 3/4 bore and I run it on Propane/map gas. I hope you like the engine.

sorry about the engine being dirty ???

















Me and Dick after first getting the engine to run


----------



## dreeves (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a video of the engine running


----------



## artrans (Dec 23, 2008)

that's great good job how long did it take you very nice you should be proud and merry Xmas


----------



## artrans (Dec 23, 2008)

love the exhaust flapper nice touch


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting the picture of Mr Upshur. I can now put a face with the name. You are very lucky to have spent time with such a talented man.


----------



## dreeves (Dec 23, 2008)

I keep that photo 8x10 in my case behind the engine. I miss him greatly he was a true gentlemen. The engine took me about 2 weeks to do on my off time. I had to wait for cabin fever to come around again to get the cast flywheels to complete the build part. It took me a week of trying to get to run before I called Dick for help as always he told me to get in the car and come over. It took him just a few seconds to find the problem. He found that the exhaust valve was not closing all the way. He put it in his lathe which he kept in the 2rd bedroom closet and fixed the valve. I cant say enough how much he is missed


----------

